# Officer Andy Stevens, California Highway Patrol



## Jonathan Randall (Nov 23, 2005)

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/11/18/BAGLFFQHM01.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea

I was at a restaurant eating dinner when the news broke in (I live in Sacramento, CA) that the first CHP officer in Northern California in a quarter of a century was shot and killed in the line of duty. I did not know him but I mourn his loss. He was a hero. I waited to post this until they caught the suspects - which they did, thank goodness. Rest in peace, Officer Stevens.


----------



## MJS (Nov 23, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 23, 2005)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Rick Wade (Nov 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Xequat (Nov 23, 2005)

.


----------



## Ping898 (Nov 23, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 24, 2005)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/11/18/BAGLFFQHM01.DTL&feed=rss.bayarea
> 
> I was at a restaurant eating dinner when the news broke in (I live in Sacramento, CA) that the first CHP officer in Northern California in a quarter of a century was shot and killed in the line of duty. I did not know him but I mourn his loss. He was a hero. I waited to post this until they caught the suspects - which they did, thank goodness. Rest in peace, Officer Stevens.


 
I know someone in that dept. I will send my regards.

.

Paul


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 24, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Drac (Nov 24, 2005)

A sad day for all those in Law Enforcement..


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 24, 2005)

.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Nov 24, 2005)

.:asian:


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 24, 2005)

*.*

* :asian: *


----------



## kelly keltner (Nov 24, 2005)

.


----------



## Pacificshore (Nov 24, 2005)

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 24, 2005)

.  :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 7, 2005)

. :asian:


----------



## Henderson (Dec 7, 2005)

:asian:


----------

